# Can premature ejaculation be cured



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, I’m a married 46 yo man. I have pretty much suffered from PE all my life, but lately it has really taken a toll on me mentally. I feel so bad for my wife that I can’t perform and she never complains. I know deep down she would love me to be a better lover. Have any guys overcome this? I have tried sprays, various “squeeze” techniques but nothing ever works. Thanks for any information.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't have any advice for you, but whoever invents the pill to cure this is going to be a rich man. I kind of can't believe there isn't a pill for it already.

I would talk to your doctor, just lay it out there. Millions of men suffer from it, it's nothing to be ashamed about. Maybe a Viagra can work to keep you able to perform after you ejaculate, then the second or third time you can last longer.


----------



## Jim1971 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the response, I actually did tell my Dr. and he prescribed me an anti-depressant which also did not work.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi, I’m a married 46 yo man. I have pretty much suffered from PE all my life, but lately it has really taken a toll on me mentally. I feel so bad for my wife that I can’t perform and she never complains. I know deep down she would love me to be a better lover. Have any guys overcome this? I have tried sprays, various “squeeze” techniques but nothing ever works. Thanks for any information.


Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best.Try masturbating before you have sex,the second ejaculation should take longer.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Break the habit. 

No drugs!

Lasting Longer: The Treatment Program for Premature Ejaculation - Dr. Sy Silverberg M.D.

Read it.. try it... practice it... work it together... do it more often... Learn to become comfortable in your own skin. 

It's not rocket science. 

Best


----------



## Kingrat (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe is 100% mental. Which makes it quite hard to solve. Next time try pretending you are Brad Pitt, is not you screwing your woman, you are someone else.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

How long do you last?

On average a man only lasts about 5mins of thrusting fast.

More forplay,give her oral until she orgasms,use toys,

Slow things down. Go for awhile then stop and switch to oral then bax to sex then oral. 

When you fel like your close stop and squeeze your penis with your hand so you can't orgasm then start again.


Accept you might be orgasming fast and work with it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

- Relieve yourself beforehand.

- Then when having sex with her, you can last much longer......

- But even for myself, the first time is 5 minutes or less. Second time 15 minutes or so and the third time, 30 minutes or so.......


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

You can always do other stuff for her longer to make sure she is satisfied. You can do it afterwords as well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

username77 said:


> I don't have any advice for you, but whoever invents the pill to cure this is going to be a rich man. I kind of can't believe there isn't a pill for it already.
> 
> I would talk to your doctor, just lay it out there. Millions of men suffer from it, it's nothing to be ashamed about. Maybe a Viagra can work to keep you able to perform after you ejaculate, then the second or third time you can last longer.


*Not only does Viagra or Levitra keep it hard, but it seems to make you last a little longer!

Make a point to go see a good Urologist!*


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

You are allowed to ejaculate more than once you know! That’s how we work around it. Like Cuddlebug said, the second and susequent ones take longer. 
And....rather than going it solo, why not let her enjoy the first quick one?
Then she can really enjot the second....and third....and maybe more!


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Go see an Urologist they can help


----------



## dtc37 (Nov 18, 2014)

Stop masturbating. Stop watching porn. Assuming that you do, it takes time and dedication once you train your brain back to what sex really is then you slowly start lasting longer. But if you don’t watch porn and masturbate then I would go see a urologist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

anchorwatch said:


> Lasting Longer: The Treatment Program for Premature Ejaculation - Dr. Sy Silverberg M.D.
> 
> Read it.. try it... practice it... work it together... do it more often... Learn to become comfortable in your own skin.


I recommend the same book. Only costs 10 bucks, its very short, but also simple. I am in the midst of trying it myself.

Having quit porn and masturbating its almost the opposite effect because now i am finishing even faster with her.

Pre-sex masturbation is not an ideal setup for me (so assume its not an answer for everyone.) I find it diminishes my desire for sex and i go from actively perusing it, to just being OK if it doesn't happen

Most of the research steers you AWAY from trying to think of weird things during sex to last longer. In these scenarios you are just pulling yourself out of the sex act and not paying attention to your partner or your pleasure. The goal is to get used to the 'reflex' of orgasm and trying to control it WHILE enjoying the physical pleasure and not trying to control it by counting to 100 in a foreign language


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

I’m all over the place on timing. Sometimes I take too long she says, but I don’t mind that, but it’s not comfortable for her. The times where I feel it is going to happen too quickly, when I feel the tingles and jngles, I pull out and do something else and let it calm down, then I go back in. It messes up the rhythm though but it’s better than going too quickly which I find embarrassing.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Jim1971 said:


> Hi, I’m a married 46 yo man. I have pretty much suffered from PE all my life, but lately it has really taken a toll on me mentally. I feel so bad for my wife that I can’t perform and she never complains. I know deep down she would love me to be a better lover. Have any guys overcome this? I have tried sprays, various “squeeze” techniques but nothing ever works. Thanks for any information.


The way I dealt with it in my youth was to get myself off before activity began with my partner. Second time around, I had more stamina.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't know of a specific drug which can fix this however depending on your fitness level you can overcome this barrier. Are you reasonably fit or are you out of shape? If you have a good fitness level you should be able to go straight through without stopping after you have ejaculated the first time.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I would strongly advise against drugs. 

I think the best plan is to just adjust your sex life a bit.  There are lots of ways to please a woman from oral to sex toys etc. Adjust things so that PIV is just one part of you sex life, but not the "main event". If you happen to get off too quickly just take care of her in other ways. 

Basically get rid of the stress of PE and it may end up fixing itself. I know that does work for ED. If people can avoid stressing about it, it often just gets better.


----------

